# Netflix app: jump to beginning/end?



## SixString (Jan 7, 2003)

I have a Premiere and an older HD. When I'm streaming Netflix on my Premiere, there seems to be no way to jump to the beginning or end of a movie! We're 1.5 hours into "The Hunger Games" and the only way I can see to restart the movie is to scan backwards through the whole damn thing--which on a streaming movie takes about fifteen minutes!

What's the deal? I changed the remote setting to get rid of the 30-second skip, but that didn't help. If I'm paused, hitting the Advance (or Skip, if you prefer) button jumps ahead 10 seconds, and the Replay jumps back 10 seconds. Same with FF or REW. There are no tick marks to jump to, and it won't jump to the beginning or end.

There's also no "Play from beginning" option when I start the movie, which would help.

Am I missing something, or on the Premiere with the latest Netflix app is it just impossible to jump to the beginning or end of a show? Because if so, that's mind-bogglingly stupid.

I'm already suffering through the incredibly slow HD interface. (Great idea: make the hardware 2x faster and the software 20x slower!) I stuffed the Premiere in our back room and use the older HD for our regular viewing. I feel like Tivo is going the way of too many other tech companies: each update makes their products worse.


----------



## carterblumeyer (Nov 9, 2003)

I have the same issue.. And am logging into Netflix on my phone and go to where Iwant the show.. Beginning, middle, end.. Etc then I close out the phone and launch the show in tivo


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Netflix wrote the app that removed the start from beginning option. Ask them why it was removed, it had nothing to do with Tivo.

Oh, and I agree its annoying that this function was dropped by Netflix and that they elect to not provide tivo functionality to ffw, rew functions.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah, it's frustrating. I was watching some shows recently and I fell asleep and missed part of an episode. So I tried to RW back a little bit to find where I left off. I finally figured out that if I held the button down when I thought I was there it would stay. Otherwise, you thought you were rewinding but when you went to 'play' it went ahead to where it was. It's really hit and miss.


----------

